# *Pic* XDM 9mm/Kershaw Magazine style



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

So I was a little bored one night. Thought I might try doing a photo kind of like the ones they do in a magazine. So I added some props and messed with lighting.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks good. Have you had photography classes?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice! ::clapping::


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep -- I 3rd that .... nice pic.

It kind of reminds me of looking at buried sea treasure. Not sure why that strikes me that way?


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

No Classes, but I have been an amateur photographer for almost a decade now. I do mostly automotive photography. Had a few photos published. One for a magazine and one for a calender. I thought I would dive into a new subject. So far I like the results. I'm my biggest critic, so it goes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent work.

I was bored one night so I drew a Blue Dog, I thought it looked stupid and nobody would buy it so I changed it to a Red Dog, see avatar.


(Just kidding its a play on the famous Louisiana artist who made a damn killing on the Blue Dog, George Rodrigue. I found his red dog drawing and used it as the avatar for my red heeler, Beasley)


----------

